# Thomas Sabo



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have been wanting to write a topic recently. However, in coming across the watch brand name "Thomas Sabo" in a tatterered December 1913 edition of Marie Claire while I was in hospital, I vowed to look into his watches when I came out and perhaps write something about them. And then, when I did some research into Thomas Sabo, I came across some amusing items that I thought members of the Forum would enjoy, so I have decided to write a short topic on this German company - albeit at snail's pace and with no Sabo watches of my own to illustrate.

Thomas Sabo entered the jewellery business after completing an apprenticeship as a precision mechanic. He first began to import beads and other jewellery from Asia in the early 1980s, selling it at jewellery fairs in Germany, before setting up his own company in 1984. Once the company was established, Sabo started to produce his own jewellery and mainly focused on charms and other small gifts which were very popular and were made in various materials. Such was Sabo's energy and success that he finally decided in the late 1980s, to actually use his name as a brand rather than sell the jewellery on an anonymous basis. Hence the company now had a brand focus and logo, and with it, by early 1990, the vital assistance of designer Susanne Kolbli from Heidelberg. A distinctive style arose from the firm, which soon became fashionable and the company began to expand with its items of jewellery in gold, silver and other materials.

Thomas Sabo is still the CEO and chairman of his company, now trading as Thomas Sabo GmbH & Co. KG and it is located at Lauf an der Peignitz,in Bavaria, South Germany, Germany, where it has been headquartered since its foundation in 1984. Currently Gunnar Binder is co-CEO, no doubt necessary since the company has become one of the world's leading jewellery manufacturers, currently employing about 1300 people and with a presence in some 66 countries. Thomas Sabo has around 132 stand-alone stores, 107 shop-in-shops, various franchises and outlets in many airlines and at airport destinations. Before going on to mention the watches, which are a relatively new venture for Thomas Sabo, it is worth noting that the company also sells its own range of beauty products, including fragrance and, more importantly, not only individual jewellery items, usually in sterling silver, but also items that are made specifically so that the customer can create their own combinations of beads or charms in bracelets and necklaces. Indeed, in 2006, Sabo introduced his "Charm Club Collection" and the "Thomas Sabo charm club." and this process of allowing the buyer to choose combinations of beads/charms has been boosted in 2014 by the Karma range of beads. For beads, and charms Sabo has used many different semi-precious materials as well as silver.

Thomas Sabo is undoubtedly a fashion-led company, and in 2009, seemingly being part of a trend at this time for fashion companies to introduce watches, the company launched its first collection of watches under the Thomas Sabo brand name. I think that we need to be clear here and say that the watches from Sabo were and are not actually manufactured by the company. As for the jewellery, then much the same can probably be said of that too - with Thomas Sabo's news magazine calling the company a "provider" rather than a "manufacturer" of its products. However, what clearly has been an influence in these areas is in-house design and the maintenance of Sabo's own aesthetic vision.

So what can we say about the watches - and here come the amusing bits that I thought you would like. First and foremost, Thomas Sabo is a fashion company, making its way by designing and producing items for sale that match the Sabo image and take it forward a bit. The first problem to overcome when looking at Thomas Sabo watches, in the context of watch forums, is the old debate about fashion watches versus so-called "real" watches, and this is beautifully answered with wit and amusing comment on a link which I shall give here, rather than me trying to paraphrase what was said.

If you go to the following website, you will find this excellent piece, entitled, "Thomas Sabo - watch or fashion?: www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=3&amp;t=955948&amp;mid=08nmt=Thomas+Sabo+watch+-+watch+or+fashion+%3F

Please post a reply if you cant get through and I will triple check for mistakes.

The other amusing item is this extraordinary quote, which comes from an EFTM lifestyle magazine and is entitled, "Thomas Sabo: Stylish watches with serious attitude". It was written on 19 October 2011:

"Affordable watches that exude style with just a hint of attitude - that's what you'll find in a Thomas Sabo watch. While it may be tempting to put some serious effort into saving for a serious watch - say a Rolex Daytona, a Tag Heuer Monaco or any Patek Phillipe, you're going to need to spend some money on a watch for NOW. A watch that will keep you company while you start eating Mc Donald's and shopping at Aldi to make that Rolex happen. We may be overplaying the amount of saving some of you will have to do, but with a Thomas Sabo watch, it will be even less of a hassle."

Apparently, according to this piece, GQ and Men's Style magazines are "also getting on the Thomas Sabo train, you can't go wrong."

Or can you!? I can say I think, without fear of contradiction, that Thomas Sabo watches are certainly well put together using decent materials although having agreed with that, I have to say that it seems a pity that they didn't include any mechanical/automatic watches in the lineup. However, the fact that they are powered by Miyota quartz movements wouldn't necessarily be a serious drawback for me if the watches were accordingly priced and inspiring in design. However, on both counts they seem to fail somehwhat miserably.

Thomas Sabo "Rebel at Heart" Chronograph watch (Pic from temtainc.blogspot.co.uk). At a smidgin under Â£400, this chrono would appear to be overpriced somewhat.










Starting with the prices, you will be very unlikely to manage to buy a Thomas Sabo chronograph for under Â£300, and the chronograph price range goes from about Â£300 to Â£500. As for more simple watches, these seem to be in the Â£200-Â£300 range. I would therefore say that Thomas Sabo watches do seem to be overpriced , partly no doubt because of their fashion status of being somewhat exclusive - they are not sold through Watch Shop, Watch Hut, for example, and there are only a very few on Amazon UK. However, I cannot see the justification for a chrono like the one illustrated above or some of the plain gents and ladies watches, which are just too expensive.

As for the design of Thomas Sabo watches, they are pretty conventional although some do have a hint of the "rebel at heart" that some of the watches and jewellery are named. If truth be told, I would say that the watches are not those one would expect from a leading fashion house in terms of style and inspiration and they certainly do not equal watch designs by companies such as STORM.

Taking these two factors - price and design, I have to say that I will not be joining the Thomas Sabo band wagon which has apparently taken off in various men's lifestyle magazines. Indeed, it is with some regret, given that I have taken hours to write this topic, that here I agree that fashion has led to needlessly expensive watches, and I can think of so many nicer and more inspiring watches to spend Â£300 on than one produced or "provided" by Thomas Sabo. Sorry, but there it is. Thomas Sabo watches are just not for me.

Group of three Thomas Sabo gents watches, current for late 2011 (picture from Sydney Morning herald):


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Interesting writeup. Thanks for that. I;d neve rheard of Thomas Sabo before and I don't feel I've lost out through not having heard of him. ;-)

By the way: "a tatterered December 1913 edition of Marie Claire". I guess that should be 2013?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

They are only over priced if people are not prepared to pay that much. Without seeing one in the flesh it is impossible to judge the quality and therefore, value for money.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear richy176

You make a good point but not an entirely valid one when it comes to research and writing about things.

I really actually cannot stand the strain of another major argument over some sin that I am meant to have committed in a topic on the Forum, because it gets me fired up in a way which wears me down, and after a silly round of arguments when I was actually quite ill, I now want to to enjoy the Forum and my Forum friends. However, I will just give you a brief answer to your point out of genuine friendliness and the fact that I do have sympathy with your view under some circumstances.

I feel that the idea of giving an idea of a watch's (or even the products from a company generally) value for money without ever handling one might often be too subjective, and I would sometimes champion that view. However I would disagree with your point when it comes to writing a topic that comes from careful research, by which means, you can gauge to some extent whether or not something is of good or poor value - ultimately giving Members a personal opinion on value for money. This Forum is FULL OF OPINIONS, and if we didn't have those, there wouldn't be much point in having a Forum. When it comes to writing an article, I switch into a different, less lighthearted, mode, checking on the relevant factors that you mention, and finding out what other people have thought about the watch or watches in question and also using my own experience and knowledge of watches as a whole. In actual fact, this is the whole basis of writing a critical review. In the case of Thomas Sabo, I have not physically handled one of his watches, but then, what about other watch critics who write reviews on a watch having perhaps handled it for a few minutes or, if lucky, a few days.

When it comes down to the bottom line though, yes, my topic's conclusion that I feel Thomas Sabo watches are overpriced has a subjective element to it, and I might be wrong "according to you." However, my own feeling - based on as much material as I can muster - is that I am correct. Also, one has to be aware that what might seem value for money for a while, or when purchasing it, can suddenly switch to be the opposite - a complete dud.

So please don't be too hard on me richy176. I just like to bring the attention of Forum members to different companies and assess their watches as best as I am able, hopefully adding to the amount of information available, and not just about value for money.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

You seem to be incredibly sensitive about comments on your posts. The fact that I disagree with part of your post does not mean we are having a `major argument' - it is just part of what a forum is all about..


----------

